# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Smiley

## Tabernic

C&#39;est sympas les smileys du site, les ptits lapins pour commenter nos messages, ça habille le forum, ça lui donne un cachet... mais franchement, le nombre, c&#39;est carrément indigent.

----------


## TheToune

J&#39;ai rien comprit ...   ::ninja::  

C&#39;est quoi ton probléme exactement   ::blink::

----------


## SSkuLL

Je crois qu&#39;il veut dire qu&#39;il n&#39;y en a pas assez ...    ::blink::

----------


## b0b0

Je crois qu&#39;il parle de la limite du nombre de smyley par message :/

----------


## DakuTenshi

On s&#39;en fout de la limite  ::rolleyes::  
Franchement moi je peux largement faire avec seulement 3 lapins par posts  ::ninja::

----------


## TheToune

Etude de texte :
"le nombre (de smiley), c&#39;est carrément indigent."

En fait il y a quatre solution :
- Il parle du trop grand nombre de smiley lapin possible
- Il parle du trop petit nombre de smiley lapin possible
- Il parle du trop grand nombre de smiley lapin possible dans un message
- Il parle du trop petit nombre de smiley lapin possible dans un message

----------


## Rorschach

> Etude de texte :
> "le nombre (de smiley), c&#39;est carrément indigent."


En prenant "misérable" comme synonyme acceptable d&#39;"indigent", ça ne laisse que deux solutions   ::rolleyes::  




Tabernic , 27 smileys, ça ne te suffit pas  ?


Je trouve qu&#39;il y en a trop.

:relanceledébat:

----------


## Tabernic

Bon, ok, ma phrase est bancale, je reprends, en plus simple : 

il n&#39;y a pas assez de smiley, il en faut plus.

certes, on peut exprimer la panoplie habituelle des sentiments gérés par les émoticons mais si l&#39;on veut être un tant soit peu original, c&#39;est foutu. Pour peu qu&#39;on compare avec d&#39;autres forums (HFR au hasard), c&#39;est vraiment la misère.

----------


## ducon

Propose donc une panoplie plus complète, dessinée par tes soins avec MSPaint, et on verra si la Rédaction les prendra.

----------


## pes.seb

Le seul smiley qui manque à mon goût c&#39;est celui qui représenterai un lapin apeuré, ca serait pas mal je trouve   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ou le lapin :spamspamculcul:  ::lol::

----------


## Tabernic

> Propose donc une panoplie plus complète, dessinée par tes soins avec MSPaint, et on verra si la Rédaction les prendra.



Mais pourquoi !? Pourquoi une sélection, pourquoi tout de suite un comité de censure ? Pourquoi tout de suite des limites ! et d’ailleurs, pourquoi seulement des lapins ! Pourquoi pas des castors, des crapauds… C’est un forum, un espace de libre expression, tu suggères de passer par la rédaction, moi je suggère un outil de rajout de smiley pour tous !

LIBERONS LES SMILEYS !!!

----------


## PrinceGITS

Un lapin troll serait sûrement plus utilisé que tous les autres...  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

> […]


Parce que.
Demande à te faire embaucher par CanardPC, on verra ensuite.

----------


## pes.seb

> Un lapin troll serait sûrement plus utilisé que tous les autres...


Ouh punaise alors là je vote pour   ::w00t::  

En plus je le visualise parfaitement dans ma tête  :mrgreen: 

Dommage que je sache pas dessiner sinon je l&#39;aurai représenté   ::unsure::  

Mais je peux aider à faire un portrait robot si il faut   ::ninja:: 

Edit : Ca va j&#39;ai pas utilisé trop de smileys?  :P

----------


## Erokh

> Bon, ok, ma phrase est bancale, je reprends, en plus simple : 
> 
> il n&#39;y a pas assez de smiley, il en faut plus.
> 
> certes, on peut exprimer la panoplie habituelle des sentiments gérés par les émoticons mais si l&#39;on veut être un tant soit peu original, c&#39;est foutu. Pour peu qu&#39;on compare avec d&#39;autres forums (HFR au hasard), c&#39;est vraiment la misère.


Je trouve le nombre de smileys largement suffisant. Déjà que je n&#39;en utilise pas la moitié courrament...

HFR, je le trouve super bordélique au niveau des smileys, justement. IL y en a tellement de différents qu&#39;au final, ça perd toute identité. Là, rien qu&#39;à voir les smileys, on sait qu&#39;on est sur canardplus.

Et puis si tu sais écrire correctement, tu ne dois pas avoir besoin de 36milliards de smileys pour te faire comprendre :P

----------


## b0b0

En tout cas faut voir avec Daeke !

Le seul lapin smaylay que je trouve mal fait c&#39;est celui là :  ::lol::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C&#39;est celui que j&#39;utilise le plus pourtant  ::ninja:: 

Mais c&#39;est vrai qu&#39;il ne représente pas trop la lolance (ou le lolage ça dépend comment vous dites), plutôt l&#39;extase.  :;):

----------


## b0b0

Exactement, ça représente mal le "lol"

----------


## DakuTenshi

Et b0b0 ça représente le mâle?
Sinon, pourquoi pas un smiley b0b0?

----------


## b0b0

:b0b0: =

----------


## O.Boulon

Fait-le à la taille standard et promis, je l&#39;intègre.

----------


## KiwiX

Cool. b0b0 en smiley, la classe !

----------


## pes.seb

> Fait-le à la taille standard et promis, je l&#39;intègre.


Ouh là... comment rajouter du flood sur le forum   :^_^:  

De toute façon il y&#39;a déjà son cousin :  :mrgreen:

----------


## KiwiX

> De toute façon il y&#39;a déjà son cousin :  :mrgreen:


Son frayre, steuplé !

----------


## pes.seb

> Son frayre, steuplé !


J&#39;allais dire ton frayre jumeau mais je me suis retenu car c&#39;est pas aussi ressemblant non plus ou alors vous avez pas le même père   ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

> Fait-le à la taille standard et promis, je l&#39;intègre.


Ouais la classe !

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Fait-le à la taille standard et promis, je l&#39;intègre.


j&#39;ai du mal à croire qu&#39;Omar Boulon est dit ça !

tu t&#39;es fait pirater ton compte ?

en plus, avec un tel truc plus rien n&#39;arrêtera b0b0 !  :<_<:

----------


## pes.seb

> en plus, avec un tel truc plus rien n&#39;arrêtera b0b0 !


Déjà qu&#39;il a son site web : http://www.b0b0.com/

huhu  :mrgreen:

----------


## Sekkyumu

Je veux bien me lancer demain à en faire quelques uns (même toi b0b0  ::):  ).

----------


## b0b0

Bon je tente, demain je tenterais de faire un truc nickel

----------


## pes.seb

> Bon je tente, demain je tenterais de faire un truc nickel


Ok mais quelle serait la signification du smiley   ::blink::  à part :b0b0:

----------


## b0b0

Nan voici la nouvelle version :
:b0b0:

----------


## pes.seb

Ca y&#39;est j&#39;ai utilisé le nombre maximum de b0b0 autorisés  :mrgreen:

----------


## KiwiX

L&#39;invasion de b0b0 et de sa famille peut commencer

----------


## pes.seb

> L&#39;invasion de b0b0 et de sa famille peut commencer


 Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui te fais dire ca  

Sinon j&#39;aime bien tes changements d&#39;avatar sauf que l&#39;original est toujours imité mais jamais égalé  :P

Et en parlant de famille je verrai bien un b0b0 rouge, un jaune, un bleu, un violet, un rose, un orange...   ::XD::

----------


## KiwiX

> Sinon j&#39;aime bien tes changements d&#39;avatar sauf que l&#39;original est toujours imité mais jamais égalé  :P


Déconne pas, on a pas les mêmes dents ! Et c&#39;est lui qui a dessiné ce b0b0 bleu un peu moisi. Le ptit frère quoi, il changera de couleur avec le temps.

Modèle original par moi



Il a changé la forme de la tête, a viré mon nez et le cabossage de ma tête.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Un smiley b0b0 ! Le monde est perdu ! :b0b0:

----------


## pes.seb

> Il a changé la forme de la tête, a viré mon nez et le cabossage de ma tête.


Enfoiré de chirurgien plasticien   ::unsure::

----------


## pes.seb

Et en plus le smiley b0b0 est compatible avec MSN   ::o:   :B):  

L&#39;invasion a définitivement commencée   ::lol::

----------


## b0b0

:b0b0: =

----------


## Reizz

On dirait qu&#39;il ya des zones blacnhes autour du la tête. Faudrait nettoyer ça. ça fait acnée.

A bientôt.
-- 
Reizz

----------


## DakuTenshi

N&#39;empêche ssay moi qu&#39;a eu l&#39;iday!

----------


## b0b0

> On dirait qu&#39;il ya des zones blacnhes autour du la tête. Faudrait nettoyer ça. ça fait acnée.
> 
> A bientôt.
> -- 
> Reizz


exact je vais enlever ça dessuite

----------


## b0b0

Putain ça déconne !

----------


## b0b0

Bon je vais faire un truc et j&#39;arrange ça après :/

----------


## PrinceGITS

Un smiley b0b0... Et il signifierait quoi ?
Car pour les autres je vois.

----------


## b0b0

> Un smiley b0b0... Et il signifierait quoi ?
> Car pour les autres je vois.


:flood: par exemple ! <(brrrr)
Ou quand t&#39;as froid 
Ou quand tu veux exprimer la bêtise !

----------


## b0b0

putain je vais y&#39;arriver à faire un truc correct !

----------


## b0b0

bon voici le meilleur :/ 
On peut pas le mettre en 28*28
edit : C&#39;est pas si mal en fait !

----------


## b0b0

> Fait-le à la taille standard et promis, je l&#39;intègre.


Wala j&#39;attend avec impatience !
edit : nan version finale en coours

----------


## b0b0

Bon après des centaines de test, voici les versions finales :
24*24 c&#39;est un peu petit mais bon :/
 ou alors  le deuxième est mieux !
Ou alors :

----------


## Scorbut

Purée ! Voilà du flood en puissance : 9 messages de b0b0 sur cette page.  ::):

----------


## b0b0

Même pas, en fait je testay les smayelay&#39;z

----------


## Tongue_Depressor

Un BAN! de b0b0 me paraît tout de même plus satisfaisant.

----------


## b0b0

> Un BAN! de b0b0 me paraît tout de même plus satisfaisant.


Pas grave, j&#39;aurais un smiley à mon nom  ::ninja:: 

T&#39;as fait partir O.boulon !
Edit :ha non !
edit : ha si !

Et en fait la taille réglementaire c&#39;est même pas 24 fois 24, le smiley :zomb: est bien plus grand

----------


## pes.seb

> Et en fait la taille réglementaire c&#39;est même pas 24 fois 24, le smiley :zomb: est bien plus grand


Oui mais c&#39;est pas un smiley à flood

----------


## b0b0

> Oui mais c&#39;est pas un smiley à flood


Nan prend celui là maintenant : il est mieux fait :

----------


## pes.seb

> Nan prend celui là maintenant : il est mieux fait :


Ok déjà dans mes favoris  :mrgreen: 

C&#39;est que j&#39;avais pas vu la différence en fait

----------


## b0b0

> Ok déjà dans mes favoris  :mrgreen: 
> 
> C&#39;est que j&#39;avais pas vu la différence en fait


Celui là n&#39;a pas de taches blanches (ça se voit que sur un fond de couleurs, ou avec un écran de bonne facture)

----------


## pes.seb

> Celui là n&#39;a pas de taches blanches (ça se voit que sur un fond de couleurs, ou avec un écran de bonne facture)


Je l&#39;ai vu en fait mais comme j&#39;ai pas mal baissé la luminosité de mon écran c&#39;est pour ca

----------


## b0b0

En tout cas j&#39;attend toujours




> Je veux bien me lancer demain à en faire quelques uns (même toi b0b0  ).


Toi aussi on t&#39;attend

----------


## bellerophon_mwc

Je sais pas vous mais moi, à force de matter tous ces smileys b0b0, j&#39;ai le mal de mer,   ::sad::  , oulah faut que j&#39;aille aux toil...

----------


## Very-ape

Quelle classe bObO  ::wub::  

Voici l&#39;un de mes anciens avatars pipeman qui, je pense peut aussi faire office de smiley:

On pourrait en faire un smiley qui exprimerait joie soudaine et contentement plénier  ::lol::

----------


## bossgo

Non contents de piquer les idées de lango, il faut en plus que vous vous appropriez nos sourilaids ! :angry2: 

signé

----------


## b0b0

> Non contents de piquer les idées de lango, il faut en plus que vous vous appropriez nos sourilaids ! :angry2: 
> 
> signé


 ::):  righton du calme, je sais que sran t&#39;as énervay !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## VosT

Et p&#39;tit smiley Chopes-vides ?

:cv: =

----------


## b0b0

Il vient plus willman ?

----------


## william

> Il vient plus willman ?


non  ::):

----------


## francou008

Moi j&#39;ai mon smiley de toute façon, et avant tout le monde.
 :zomb: :zomb: :zomb:

----------


## b0b0

> non


ET MON SMILEY ALORS §./§§/§./

:b0b0:

----------


## b0b0

> non


j&#39;attend !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> j&#39;attend !



tout en floodant !

----------


## b0b0

NAN une promesse c&#39;est une promesse !

----------


## francou008

Ouaip, promis c&#39;est promis, abandonner c&#39;est super méchant.

----------


## b0b0

> Ouaip, promis c&#39;est promis, abandonner c&#39;est super méchant.


De toute façon, j&#39;ai des moyens de pression (une bière par exemple)

----------


## Jolaventur

ne me remerciez pas je fais ça dans l&#39;intérêt général

----------


## Niklaos

Et moi je peux pas avoir droit a un Smiley de 8mo a mon nom ???

----------


## b0b0

> Et moi je peux pas avoir droit a un Smiley de 8mo a mon nom ???


NAN DEJA J&#39;ATTEND LE MIENS !

----------


## francou008

Mon seigneur Boulon est sur ce thread sérieux dont le but n&#39;est pas de flooder.

----------


## Niklaos

> NAN DEJA J&#39;ATTEND LE MIENS !


Creuvard pense aux autres un peu :P

----------


## b0b0

je suis triste !

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ben prends toi alors!

----------


## b0b0

> Ben prends toi alors!


Tu voulais plutôt (peut être) utiliser le verbe "pendre" non ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je pense que ça a été demandé, mais peut on utiliser les smilies lapin sur un forum perso (celui de ma guilde en fait) ?

----------


## b0b0

Demande à daeke !

----------


## b0b0

J&#39;attend toujours !

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ben pends toi alors!

(et tu fais pas chier cette fois   :;):  )

----------


## b0b0

BOULON RAYPOND

----------


## DakuTenshi

Il peut pas, il ban tout ce qui bouge

----------


## b0b0

WILLMAN REVIENT !

----------


## b0b0

Je vais organiser sur ce topic la pétition pour mon smiley !
Veuillez signer en dessous ! merci !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

*Pour l&#39;incorporation sur le forum du smilay b0b0:*


Signataires:
-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb

----------


## b0b0

Je re-signe !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

*Pour l&#39;incorporation sur le forum du smilay b0b0:*


Signataires:
-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0

----------


## Jésus christ

Moi je vote pour aussi !

----------


## b0b0

*Pour l&#39;incorporation sur le forum du smilay b0b0:*
Signataires:
-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Je signe également.

----------


## b0b0

*Pour l&#39;incorporation sur le forum du smilay b0b0:*
Signataires:
-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> *Pour l&#39;incorporation sur le forum du smilay b0b0:*
> Signataires:
> -b0b0
> -dr_greenthumb
> -b0b0
> -Jésus christ
> -Amiral Ackbar


C&#39;est marrant y a que des floodeurs qui ont signés...  :mrgreen:

----------


## b0b0

> C&#39;est marrant y a que des floodeurs qui ont signés...  :mrgreen:


nan pas jésus christ !

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> nan pas jésus christ !


Premet moi d&#39;en douter.   ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

> *Pour l&#39;incorporation sur le forum du smilay b0b0:*
> Signataires:
> -b0b0
> -dr_greenthumb
> -b0b0
> -Jésus christ
> -Amiral Ackbar


bon je up sur cette page

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> je te premet


Alors je doute.   ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

Tu devrais aussi faire les contres b0b0 :P

----------


## b0b0

> Tu devrais aussi faire les contres b0b0 :P


Y&#39;en a pas !


Pour l&#39;incorporation sur le forum du smilay b0b0:
Signataires:
-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos

----------


## Nelfe

Je vote, 60 fois (moi et mes 59 clones)

----------


## ducon

Ha, tu es moussaillon ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Y&#39;en a pas !
> Pour l&#39;incorporation sur le forum du smilay b0b0:
> Signataires:
> -b0b0
> -dr_greenthumb
> -b0b0
> -Jésus christ
> -Amiral Ackbar
> -Niklaos


je signe: b0b0 est devenu un icontournable, un pilier de ce forum, il mérite donc quelque chose qui marque son importance.
 ::mellow::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Pour l&#39;incorporation sur le forum du smilay b0b0:
Signataires:
-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
*-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34*

----------


## b0b0

> je signe: b0b0 est devenu un icontournable, un pilier de ce forum, il mérite donc quelque chose qui marque son importance.


ça me touche ce que tu dis là

----------


## Paul Verveine

moi je vote contre ! :mrgreen:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Mais toi tu comptes pas  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

Moi je vote pour.

----------


## b0b0

Pour l&#39;incorporation sur le forum du smilay b0b0:
Signataires:
-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34
-KiwiX
-Niluje

----------


## Niklaos

Bon aller il est sympa b0b0 et comme il me laisse pas le choix je vote pour :P

PS : T&#39;as oublié Zidane et Obiwan dans la liste !

----------


## b0b0

> Bon aller il est sympa b0b0 et comme il me laisse pas le choix je vote pour :P
> 
> PS : T&#39;as oublié Zidane et Obiwan dans la liste !


exact !


Pour l&#39;incorporation sur le forum du smilay b0b0:
Signataires:
-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34
-KiwiX
-Niluje
-Ducon
-Francou
-Obiwan
-zidane
-ma mère
-mon frère

----------


## Flaggados

moi j&#39;en veux pas ! son aspect turquoise, c&#39;est pas gentil pour les daltoniens...

----------


## Nelfe

> Ha, tu es moussaillon ?


moussaillon, b0b0, Boulon, Jésus, Dieu et pléthore d&#39;autres.

----------


## b0b0

Pour l&#39;incorporation sur le forum du smilay b0b0:
Signataires:
-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34
-KiwiX
-Niluje
-Ducon
-Francou
-Obiwan
-zidane
-ma mère
-mon frère
-Flaggados

----------


## Maskass

tiens je passais par la, suis pour aussi ^^

----------


## b0b0

Pour l&#39;incorporation sur le forum du smilay b0b0:
Signataires:
-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34
-KiwiX
-Niluje
-Ducon
-Francou
-Obiwan
-zidane
-ma mère
-mon frère
-Flaggados
-Maskass

----------


## Ragondin

je sais pas ecrire, je peux pas voter, mais mon aura divine t&#39;accompagne !

----------


## b0b0

Pour l&#39;incorporation sur le forum du smilay b0b0:
Signataires:
-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34
-KiwiX
-Niluje
-Ducon
-Francou
-Obiwan
-zidane
-ma mère
-mon frère
-Flaggados
-Maskass
-ragondin

----------


## Paul Verveine

c&#39;est un scandale ! b0b0 détourne les votes rien que pour ça il ne doit pas avoir son smiley !
Je vote encore plus contre !
Mort au b0b0 !

----------


## Ragondin

ptin et le R majuscule de mon nom... et puis mentionne bien Dieu entre ()   :<_<:

----------


## b0b0

-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34
-KiwiX
-Niluje
-Ducon
-Francou
-Obiwan
-zidane
-ma mère
-mon frère
-Flaggados
-Maskass
-Ragondin (dieu ou pas)
-Niluje

----------


## Niklaos

Hey b0b0 Oublis pas ca :
Niklaos (père de Ragondin)
Ragondin (dieu)

Si tu le fais pas je t&#39;appelle BoBo pour toujours ^^

----------


## Ragondin

arrete de te gratter toi, ou je te démonte sur Sup Com   ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

> arrete de te gratter toi, ou je te démonte sur Sup Com


Vas&#39;y vendredi 19.30heure ?

----------


## francou008

Y a un certain Francou qui a été intégré sans son autorisation ....


Moi je signe en tout cas.

----------


## Niklaos

Et si tu echangait ton Smiley contre 10&#39;000 messages de ton compteur b0b0 ?

----------


## b0b0

Je rajoute des gens qui sont d&#39;accord !
-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34
-KiwiX
-Niluje
-Ducon
-Francou
-Obiwan
-zidane
-ma mère
-mon frère
-Flaggados
-Maskass
-Ragondin (dieu ou pas)
-Niluje
-Bertrand
-Gerrard
-Casimir
-Johny halliday
-Casper
-Maïté

----------


## Niklaos

T&#39;en as parlé a Billou ?

----------


## b0b0

Faut que willman revienne !

----------


## Paul Verveine

Je m&#39;opppose toujours à ce détournment du droit de vote  et je me battrais jusqu&#39;au bout pour que la vérité soit établie !

----------


## b0b0

> Je m&#39;opppose toujours à ce détournment du droit de vote  et je me battrais jusqu&#39;au bout pour que la vérité soit établie !


Quelle vérité ?

----------


## Ragondin

on s&#39;en fou elle est ailleurs la vérité :mulder:

----------


## Paul Verveine

:megaphone on:Je suis contre ce smiley !:megaphone off:

----------


## b0b0

> :megaphone on:JE SUIS POUR CE SMILEY !:megaphone off:


  ::rolleyes::   ha tu vois !

----------


## Niklaos

> ha tu vois !


Normalement c&#39;est ban de genre de manips :P

----------


## b0b0

> Normalement c&#39;est ban de genre de manips :P


  ::blink::

----------


## Paul Verveine

> ha tu vois !


Je vais le dire aux modos !


Boulooooon ! Booouuuloooon ! B0b0, il est méchant !

----------


## b0b0

> Je vais le dire aux modos !
> Boulooooon ! Booouuuloooon ! B0b0, il est méchant !


  ::ninja::  même pas peur !

----------


## Cheese Fox

... tandis que je relance la pétition d&#39;un vote pour  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34
-KiwiX
-Niluje
-Ducon
-Francou
-Obiwan
-zidane
-ma mère
-mon frère
-Flaggados
-Maskass
-Ragondin (dieu ou pas)
-Niluje
-Bertrand
-Gerrard
-Casimir
-Johny halliday
-Casper
-Maïté
-Cheese Fox

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> mais franchement, le nombre, c&#39;est carrément indigent.


pourquoi , tu les bouffe ?

:nousnevoyonspasd&#39;autresexplications:

----------


## b0b0

> pourquoi , tu les bouffe ?
> 
> :nousnevoyonspasd&#39;autresexplications:


toi aussi tu signes !

-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34
-KiwiX
-Niluje
-Ducon
-Francou
-Obiwan
-zidane
-ma mère
-mon frère
-Flaggados
-Maskass
-Ragondin (dieu ou pas)
-Niluje
-Bertrand
-Gerrard
-Casimir
-Johny halliday
-Casper
-Maïté
-Cheese Fox 
-O.Boulon
-Johnny Ryall

----------


## Johnny Ryall

tu cherche 500 signatures b0b0 ? 
c&#39;est trop tard tu sais....

----------


## b0b0

> tu cherche 500 signatures b0b0 ? 
> c&#39;est trop tard tu sais....


Il manque un "s" à "tu cherches" il me semble !

----------


## Nelfe

Tu peux rajouter Ronald Mc Donald aussi, il est d&#39;accord.

----------


## francou008

Mon père dit qu&#39;il est totalement d&#39;accord et contre cette injustice injuste qui ne t&#39;accorde pas le droit de ne pas avoir la non présence de ton smiley.

----------


## b0b0

-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34
-KiwiX
-Niluje
-Ducon
-Francou
-Obiwan
-zidane
-ma mère
-mon frère
-Flaggados
-Maskass
-Ragondin (dieu ou pas)
-Niluje
-Bertrand
-Gerrard
-Casimir
-Johny halliday
-Casper
-Maïté
-Cheese Fox
-O.Boulon
-Johnny Ryall
-le père de francou
-Ronald mac donald
-dark vador

----------


## Guest

Hahahaha le mec qui rajoute Boulon en douce !

----------


## El Gringo

> une promesse c&#39;est une promesse !


Et un mytho c&#39;est un mytho. Depuis le temps qu&#39;on vous le dit, il serait temps de s&#39;en rendre compte.
Comme on dit en politique, les promesses n&#39;engagent que ceux qui les croient. Je tiens aussi à rappeler que ce n&#39;est ni le forum de bobo, ni celui de boulon. Il est à tonton David.

----------


## Truhl

Oui mais il a un mot de sa maman, il pourra pas venir parce qu&#39;il s&#39;est fait mal au foot... :mrgreen: 



Et B0b0, je vote oui à une condition: rdv place de la victoire demain soir, je te ferai visiter les ruelles sordides du quartier...
J&#39;aurai mes cuissardes et mon harnais en cuir...

----------


## Nelfe

Francis Lalanne, c&#39;est toi ?

----------


## b0b0

> Oui mais il a un mot de sa maman, il pourra pas venir parce qu&#39;il s&#39;est fait mal au foot... :mrgreen: 
> Et B0b0, je vote oui à une condition: rdv place de la victoire demain soir, je te ferai visiter les ruelles sordides du quartier...
> J&#39;aurai mes cuissardes et mon harnais en cuir...


Okay je te le promay [O.boulon style]
-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34
-KiwiX
-Niluje
-Ducon
-Francou
-Obiwan
-zidane
-ma mère
-mon frère
-Flaggados
-Maskass
-Ragondin (dieu ou pas)
-Niluje
-Bertrand
-Gerrard
-Casimir
-Johny halliday
-Casper
-Maïté
-Cheese Fox
-O.Boulon
-Johnny Ryall
-le père de francou
-Ronald mac donald
-dark vador
-El gringo (qui insiste fortement)
-Truhl

----------


## Super Menteur

Moi je lance la pétition anti-b0b0 forte de d"ja un signataire.

-Super Menteur

PS : Vous pouvez signer les deux pétitions, j&#39;aime l&#39;hypocrisie quand elle me sert à quelque chose  ::ninja::

----------


## magnifique nom

> C&#39;est sympas les smileys du site, les ptits lapins pour commenter nos messages, ça habille le forum, ça lui donne un cachet... mais franchement, le nombre, c&#39;est carrément indigent.


Ha ? non seulement ils sont cuculs, mais en plus les smileys c&#39;est mal. 
Donc, le nombre de smiley est très bien. 
Il faudrait meme le reduire un petit peu.
Genre jusqu&#39;a zéro.

Merci d&#39;avance.

----------


## b0b0

Je vote pour !

----------


## francou008

Je revote tiens!

Vive le smiley b0b0!
Longue vie au futur smiley b0b0!

----------


## b0b0

Je l&#39;aurais ce smiley ! :b0b0:

Je crois en boulon ! (ou pas)

----------


## Paul Verveine

Super Menteur je te soutiens depuis le début mais b0b0 est un tricheur !

----------


## captaindax

> Super Menteur je te soutiens depuis le début mais b0b0 est un tricheur !


Peut t&#39;on voter contre sans ce faire tuez par un sinistre drogué mandaté par b0b0  ::unsure::   ::unsure::   ::unsure::

----------


## b0b0

> Peut t&#39;on voter contre sans ce faire tuez par un sinistre drogué mandaté par b0b0


oui mais fais gaffe quand même

----------


## Niklaos

MOI JE VOTE CONTRE MAINTENANT AUSSI !!!

Mort au Smiley BeauBeau !!

----------


## b0b0

> MOI JE VOTE CONTRE MAINTENANT AUSSI !!!
> 
> Mort au Smiley BeauBeau !!


T&#39;as de la famille ? Fais gaffe à toi  ::ninja::  MOUAHAHAH  ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

> T&#39;as de la famille ? Fais gaffe à toi  MOUAHAHAH


Je l&#39;ai tuée pour que tu n&#39;ai pas ce plaisir   ::wacko::

----------


## b0b0

> Je l&#39;ai tuée pour que tu n&#39;ai pas ce plaisir


un animal de compagnie ?

----------


## francou008

Un anaconda et un caniche nain.

----------


## Sylvine

Je vote pour...



... l&#39;integration d&#39;un smiley Bob la patate  et d&#39;un Buck Tintin

----------


## b0b0

> Je vote pour...
> ... l&#39;integration d&#39;un smiley Bob la patate  et d&#39;un Buck Tintin


toi boulon ne ta rien promis :!

----------


## Sylvine

> toi boulon ne ta rien promis :!


Justement, ça a une chance d&#39;arriver.
(niark niark niark)

----------


## Niklaos

> un animal de compagnie ?


Ouais un b0b0 :P

----------


## b0b0

> Ouais un b0b0 :P


bon ça va alors !

----------


## Niklaos

> bon ça va alors !


Tu veux pas le tuer ?

De toute facon je vais le mettre dans un sac et a la poubelle vivant !

----------


## captaindax

> Tu veux pas le tuer ?
> 
> De toute facon je vais le mettre dans un sac et a la poubelle vivant !


Au broyeur  ::XD::

----------


## Niklaos

> Au broyeur


Trop rapide alors que si il est compressé avec les ordures dans le camion avant d&#39;être passé au broyeur puis incénéré c&#39;est plus drole :D

----------


## francou008

Attention, je fais un essai:

:b0b0:


Non ça fait rien.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Attention, je fais un essai:
> 
> :b0b0:
> Non ça fait rien.


CTB.   ::ninja::  

Mais on va arriver à 10 pages et toujours pas de smiley ! Cay un honte !

----------


## Ragondin

moi je dis, quand on est un homme de paroles, on tient ses promesses..... ou pas à priori   ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

Boulon me déçoit, peut être que el gringo avait raison !

----------


## francou008

*Fait un calin à b0b0*

*En profite pour baisser sa braguette*

----------


## b0b0

> *Fait un calin à b0b0*
> 
> *En profite pour baisser sa braguette*


Savez vous q&#39;harry poter à une très grosse braguette magique

----------


## Daeke

> Normalement c&#39;est banc de genre de manips :P


Il a raison, b0b0, pour la peine :


 ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

> Il a raison, b0b0, pour la peine :


Nan pas un bannnnnnnnnnc arg *

----------


## b0b0

C&#39;est pourtant simple :
 = :b0b0:

----------


## francou008

Il est trop gros là.

PS: CMB

----------


## b0b0

Nan c&#39;est faux la preuve :zomb: et

----------


## francou008

Oui mais  et . ça fait une énorme différence.

----------


## b0b0

> Oui mais  et . ça fait une énorme différence.


prouve le !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> prouve le !



 - . = très grosse différence

CQFD  :B):

----------


## Reizz

Qu&#39;est qui t&#39;empèche de la réduire encore plus pour faire 24.24 ?

----------


## b0b0

c&#39;est déjà fait mais en gros c&#39;est mieux !

----------


## Reizz

Tu veux le beurre, l&#39;argent du beurre et le sourire de Boulon ?!?!

----------


## Niklaos

> Tu veux le beurre, l&#39;argent du beurre et le sourire de Boulon ?!?!


Non le beurre, l&#39;argent du beurre et la laitière :P

----------


## Ragondin

c&#39;est pas la crémière (voir son cul) ?

----------


## Guest

> c&#39;est pas la crémière (voir son cul) ?


Si. Heureusement qu&#39;il y a des gens culturés comme nous pour remettre les pendules à l&#39;heure.

----------


## Paul Verveine

> culturés


tu dois aimer la muscu...

----------


## Dj_gordon

Je vote *OUI* à  l&#39;intégration du smile b0b0.

----------


## Guest

> tu dois aimer la muscu...


Ben oui, ça aide à faire peur aux lourds.

----------


## Rom1

J&#39;ai entendu parler d&#39;une consigne pour avoir le smiley b0b0... c&#39;est ou qu&#39;on signe ??   :^_^:  
nan mais c&#39;est vrai quoi, a quand les smileys perso (aaaaaaah HFR enhance   ::wub::  )

----------


## b0b0

-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34
-KiwiX
-Niluje
-Ducon
-Francou
-Obiwan
-zidane
-ma mère
-mon frère
-Flaggados
-Maskass
-Ragondin (dieu ou pas)
-Niluje
-Bertrand
-Gerrard
-Casimir
-Johny halliday
-Casper
-Maïté
-Cheese Fox
-O.Boulon
-Johnny Ryall
-le père de francou
-Ronald mac donald
-dark vador
-El gringo (qui insiste fortement)
-Truhl
-Dj_gordon
-Rom1

----------


## KiwiX

On peut signer une deuxième fois ? Mais par contre, réduis la taille (du smiley, pas de ton (micro) pénis).

----------


## b0b0

Il est à une taille correcte dans la sign de monsieur cacao

----------


## Rom1

> On peut signer une deuxième fois ? Mais par contre, réduis la taille (du smiley, pas de ton (micro) pénis).


b0b0 himself a signé deux fois, pourquoi pas toi   :;):  ?

----------


## Very-ape

Je signe d&#39;un P qui veut dire Poney, vous pouvez m&#39;ajoutay a la pétition, j&#39;ai d&#39;ailleurs des preuves dans cette enveloppe que ce smiley est indispensable :maitrecollard:

----------


## Niklaos

> Je signe d&#39;un P qui veut dire Poney, vous pouvez m&#39;ajoutay a la pétition, j&#39;ai d&#39;ailleurs des preuves dans cette enveloppe que ce smiley est indispensable :maitrecollard:


Un mec qui a un avataer appel devrait deja avoir était BANC !!!!!!

----------


## b0b0

> Je signe d&#39;un P qui veut dire Poney, vous pouvez m&#39;ajoutay a la pétition, j&#39;ai d&#39;ailleurs des preuves dans cette enveloppe que ce smiley est indispensable :maitrecollard:


Toi je t&#39;aime bien ! 


-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34
-KiwiX
-Niluje
-Ducon
-Francou
-Obiwan
-zidane
-ma mère
-mon frère
-Flaggados
-Maskass
-Ragondin (dieu ou pas)
-Niluje
-Bertrand
-Gerrard
-Casimir
-Johny halliday
-Casper
-Maïté
-Cheese Fox
-O.Boulon
-Johnny Ryall
-le père de francou
-Ronald mac donald
-dark vador
-El gringo (qui insiste fortement)
-Truhl
-Dj_gordon
-Rom1 
-P
-Kiwix

----------


## francou008

Je vote à nouveau.

----------


## b0b0

Et moi je vote à bordeaux !

----------


## Rom1

> Et moi je vote à bordeaux !


pas de politique sur le forum , bourdayl !

----------


## b0b0

BOURDAYLE DE PIGEON HAHA

----------


## Nelfe

Tiens j&#39;ai remarqué que j&#39;avais pas voté, tu peux ajouter ma voix :verreux:

----------


## b0b0

-b0b0
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34
-KiwiX
-Niluje
-Ducon
-Francou
-Obiwan
-zidane
-ma mère
-mon frère
-Flaggados
-Maskass
-Ragondin (dieu ou pas)
-Niluje
-Bertrand
-Gerrard
-Casimir
-Johny halliday
-Casper
-Maïté
-Cheese Fox
-O.Boulon
-Johnny Ryall
-le père de francou
-Ronald mac donald
-dark vador
-El gringo (qui insiste fortement)
-Truhl
-Dj_gordon
-Rom1
-P
-Kiwix
-Nelfe

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Et b0b0 ça représente le mâle?
> Sinon, pourquoi pas un smiley b0b0?



Non mais tu sembles oublier que c&#39;est moi qui ai eu l&#39;idée b0b0 alors tu m&#39;intègres dans ta liste à la con et tu me réserves une place d&#39;honneur   ::w00t::  Non mais oh

----------


## b0b0

> Non mais tu sembles oublier que c&#39;est moi qui ai eu l&#39;idée b0b0 alors tu m&#39;intègres dans ta liste à la con et tu me réserves une place d&#39;honneur   Non mais oh


  ::ninja::  

-b0b0
-DakuTenshi
-dr_greenthumb
-b0b0
-Jésus christ
-Amiral Ackbar
-Niklaos
-Nelfe (x60)
-MCpaul34
-KiwiX
-Niluje
-Ducon
-Francou
-Obiwan
-zidane
-ma mère
-mon frère
-Flaggados
-Maskass
-Ragondin (dieu ou pas)
-Niluje
-Bertrand
-Gerrard
-Casimir
-Johny halliday
-Casper
-Maïté
-Cheese Fox
-O.Boulon
-Johnny Ryall
-le père de francou
-Ronald mac donald
-dark vador
-El gringo (qui insiste fortement)
-Truhl
-Dj_gordon
-Rom1
-P
-Kiwix
-Nelfe

----------


## DakuTenshi

> blabla


Enculay!

Je veux être en première place en charactères 7 et la police ça sera du Arial Narrow. En rouge, oublie pas le rouge, tray important

----------


## b0b0

> Enculay!
> 
> Je veux être en première place en charactères 7 et la police ça sera du Arial Narrow. En rouge, oublie pas le rouge, tray important


tu veux pas que je te construise un temple aussi !

----------


## Ragondin

100 balles et un mars pour moi et je te soutiens dans toutes tes démarches et je peux même être ton émissaire à Paris  :mrgreen:

----------


## b0b0

NANANN

----------


## francou008

Je vote une quatrième fois.

----------


## El Gringo

Bon c&#39;était marrant tout ça mais le forum suggestion n&#39;est pas un défouloir.
Je ne souhaite pas fermer ce topic puisqu&#39;il y a encore des revendications super super sérieuses à faire, commpe un lapin qui sifflote et un autre qui pleure, mais pour le smiley de bobo vous serez gentils de créer un topic dessus ailleurs, genre dans tout ou rien, ou sur langocha  ::): 
Quelqu&#39;un peut poster un lien vers le forum sur lequel cette revendication sera poursuivie, mais pour toute autre remarque à ce sujet je me ferai un plaisir de sanctionner grave. Super grave même.

----------


## b0b0

> Bon c&#39;était marrant tout ça mais le forum suggestion n&#39;est pas un défouloir.
> Je ne souhaite pas fermer ce topic puisqu&#39;il y a encore des revendications super super sérieuses à faire, commpe un lapin qui sifflote et un autre qui pleure, mais pour le smiley de bobo vous serez gentils de créer un topic dessus ailleurs, genre dans tout ou rien, ou sur langocha 
> Quelqu&#39;un peut poster un lien vers le forum sur lequel cette revendication sera poursuivie, mais pour toute autre remarque à ce sujet je me ferai un plaisir de sanctionner grave. Super grave même.


Désolais du dérangement mais je propose que l&#39;on sanctionne o.boulon, parce qu&#39;au final c&#39;est de sa faute tout ça   ::ninja::  
:unjourpeutêtrej&#39;auraiscesmiley:

----------


## El Gringo

> Désolais du dérangement mais je propose que l&#39;on sanctionne o.boulon, parce qu&#39;au final c&#39;est de sa faute tout ça   
> :unjourpeutêtrej&#39;auraiscesmiley:


Pas de mal. Je suis pas contre sanctionner boulon, mais on fera ça en privé à base de quick & toast sous son nez de régime-man. N&#39;oubliez pas en tout cas : un lien vers un autre topic et c&#39;est tout, merci. Ou sinon je super-sanctionne grave grave.

----------


## b0b0

http://www.canardplus.com/forums/ind...showtopic=9874

----------


## DakuTenshi

> tu veux pas que je te construise un temple aussi !


Mais pourquoi j&#39;y avait pas pensé plus tôt   ::w00t::

----------


## captaindax

> Mais pourquoi j&#39;y avait pas pensé plus tôt


  :B):  oui, quelque smiley en plus serait bienvenue, moi je pensait a notre lapin rose avec écrit windobe desus et qui dirait fatal error  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

Un nouveau smiley du J0R :

----------


## flibulin bulard

et un smiley b0b0

----------


## b0b0

Aussi

----------


## El Gringo

> Aussi


C&#39;est bon ça, tu pourrais pas en faire un qui sifflote aussi ? Ils m&#39;ont toujours manqué ces deux là...

----------


## Jolaventur

> quick & toast



je savais que Canardpc c&#39;était des gens bien

----------


## Daeke

> C&#39;est bon ça, tu pourrais pas en faire un qui sifflote aussi ? Ils m&#39;ont toujours manqué ces deux là...


J&#39;avais oublié de le poster mais j&#39;avais dessiné ça la dernière fois :

----------


## Guest

La classe !  ::wub:: 

On les aura p&#39;tet avant le deuxième anniversaire du site  ::rolleyes::

----------


## b0b0

> C&#39;est bon ça, tu pourrais pas en faire un qui sifflote aussi ? Ils m&#39;ont toujours manqué ces deux là...


Pareil !  :B):

----------


## Niklaos

> La classe ! 
> 
> On les aura p&#39;tet avant le deuxième anniversaire du site


Faut pas rêver  ::):

----------


## b0b0



----------


## El Gringo

> J&#39;avais oublié de le poster mais j&#39;avais dessiné ça la dernière fois :


  :^_^:  
Bon ben va falloir contacter l&#39;antre de Willman, c&#39;est du bon ça !

----------


## wardog

vous l&#39;hebergez au fin fond de la siberie en ce moment histoire qu&#39;il chauffe pas trop?

----------


## b0b0

> Bon ben va falloir contacter l&#39;antre de Willman, c&#39;est du bon ça !


Ouaip, il me doit un smiley aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

willman

----------


## flibulin bulard

> willman



énorme ce smiley!

----------


## b0b0

> énorme ce smiley!


j&#39;ai tenter la version animay, mais faut que je trouve un truc plusse mieux :

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Bon ben va falloir contacter l&#39;antre de Willman, c&#39;est du bon ça !


C&#39;est mal barré là

----------


## b0b0

<span style="font-family:Arial Black">*WILLMAN RAMAYNE TES FESSES !*</span>

----------


## KiwiX

Il a peut-être poser des RTT...  :B):

----------


## bossgo

> -b0b0
> -DakuTenshi
> -dr_greenthumb
> -b0b0
> -Jésus christ
> -Amiral Ackbar
> -Niklaos
> -Nelfe (x60)
> -MCpaul34
> ...


+ Nicolas Sarozy

----------


## DakuTenshi

> + Nicolas Sarozy


Il est partout s&#39;lui là!   ::w00t::

----------


## blueray

C&#39;est un vote engagé voter pour un smiley b0b0? :mrgreen: 


Et tant qu&#39;on est dans les smiley, ca serait possible un lapin comme ca: ?

----------


## Amnorian

> j&#39;ai tenter la version animay, mais faut que je trouve un truc plusse mieux :


Il est déja assez terrible comme ca nan ?

----------


## blueray

ptet en rajoutant un tremblement des levres/dents ou en mettant des yeux (legerement) plus grand (style chat potté de shrek).

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Il est déja assez terrible comme ca nan ?


perso je préfère l&#39;animé ça lui donnes un cachet en plus

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il faudrait rajouter une étape à l&#39;animation.
Car passer des yeux larmoyants à des yeux normaux sans transition ça le fait moyen.

----------


## b0b0

> Il faudrait rajouter une étape à l&#39;animation.
> Car passer des yeux larmoyants à des yeux normaux sans transition ça le fait moyen.


OUAIS ET BIN FAIS LE MOI J&#39;AVAIS FAIT CA EN TEST §

----------


## Daeke



----------


## b0b0

> 


Excelol ! sinon la bouche de travers me gène, ça serait pas mieux sans ?




il est fort ce daeke !

----------


## b0b0

T&#39;es animations au niveau des gifs sont vraiments sympas  ::): 

Nan en fait c&#39;est très bien comme ça  ::wub::

----------


## Daeke

> sinon la bouche de travers me gène, ça serait pas mieux sans ?


Je trouve que ça fait plus "triste" comme ça.

Edit : sinon personne ne le verra mais l&#39;eau fait des vagues dans les yeux du lapin.

----------


## b0b0

> Edit : sinon personne ne le verra mais l&#39;eau fait des vagues dans les yeux du lapin.


Si je l&#39;ai vu moi  :B):

----------


## Paul Verveine

daeke tu es vraiment très bon !

bravo !

----------


## KiwiX

Daeke le beau gosse. Bravo  :B):

----------


## DakuTenshi

Tin comment je kiff, t&#39;as du talent Daeke

----------


## ToasT

Deake tu gères. J&#39;vais contacter Willman par télépathie. 

GGGGGNNNNN (se concentre)

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Deake tu gères. J&#39;vais contacter Willman par télépathie. 
> 
> GGGGGNNNNN (se concentre)


PLOUCH!

A fait caca!

----------


## ToasT

Nous tairons les raisons de mon absence.

Bon, non sinon c&#39;est vrai que ça fait un moment que je vois que les gens réclament Willman, et comme je suis un mouton, je demande aussi humblement s&#39;il est toujours en vie.

----------


## b0b0

_WILLMAN RAYPOND MOI §_

----------


## Nelfe

> Me:
>  hello
> God:
> Hello friend. What is your name?
> Me:
>  Nelfe
> God:
>   I&#39;m pleased to introduce myself to you,  Nelfe.
> Me:
> ...


Pfff même lui sait pas  :<_<:

----------


## Niklaos

Magique :P

----------


## b0b0

LE SMAYLAY WILLMAN §

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

LE SMILAY BABAR !

----------


## blueray

Le smaylay stagiaire!

----------


## francou008

> LE SMAYLAY WILLMAN §


Moi je trouve ça super triste.

----------


## b0b0

> Fait-le à la taille standard et promis, je l&#39;intègre.


  ::siffle::

----------


## NitroG42

> 


NON !

----------


## Pelomar

Faudrait un smiley d&#39;un lapin qui pleure de rire aussi, un peu comme celui la :

----------


## Daeke

> Faudrait un smiley d&#39;un lapin qui pleure de rire aussi, un peu comme celui la :


Je pense que tu peux facilement utiliser celui là à la place   ::XD::  .
Trop de smilies tuent le smiley.

----------


## Pelomar

Je sais pas...ca serait vraiment pour montrer un truc marrant.

Ce smiley la je l&#39;utilise pour un truc marrant mais complètement con, ou contradictoire.



Pas assez de smiley, c&#39;est une atteinte a la liberté d&#39;expression, OUI MOSSIEUR !

----------


## NitroG42

je soutiens daeke, trop de smiley c&#39;est lourd, là c&#39;est très bien ce qu&#39;il y a en ce moment, manque mrgreen.

----------


## Pelomar

Bah voila, j&#39;y pensais plus mais il faudrait un mrgreen !

----------


## Daeke

> Bah voila, j&#39;y pensais plus mais il faudrait un mrgreen !


C&#39;est aussi mon avis, j&#39;ai proposé ce smiley pour remplacer le mrgreen :

----------


## b0b0

> C&#39;est aussi mon avis, j&#39;ai proposé ce smiley pour remplacer le mrgreen :


celui là je l&#39;aime bien, il en faut un en colère vraiment et un  ::mellow::  qui ressemble vraiment à un mellow

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Bah voila, j&#39;y pensais plus mais il faudrait un mrgreen !


Nan mais arrête de gueule hein ! j&#39;suis là !

----------


## KiwiX

> Nan mais arrête de gueule hein ! j&#39;suis là !


Muahaha, c&#39;est quoi cet avatar de merde ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Muahaha, c&#39;est quoi cet avatar de merde ?


On te retourne la question.

----------


## Pen²

Une première ébauche de 


  YEAH!

----------


## b0b0

hého  y&#39;a kelkun ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

t&#39;as plus besoin  d&#39;un smiley aujorud&#39;hui on voit ton nom partout  :B):

----------


## Pelomar

> Nan mais arrête de gueule hein ! j&#39;suis là !


pretentieux.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum



----------


## b0b0

::unsure::

----------


## Dj_gordon

ce serait bien le smiley d'un lapin sans tête, comme celui qui s'affiche à côté du titre du forum !

----------


## Ash_Crow

Tu veux dire sans oreilles  ::XD:: 

Mais non, il est moche ce truc, rendez-lui ses oreilles !

----------


## Nono

Je vote oui pour le mr green.

----------


## Dj_gordon

> Tu veux dire sans oreilles 
> 
> Mais non, il est moche ce truc, rendez-lui ses oreilles !


 ::ninja::  oui sans oreilles

----------


## Casque Noir

cool !

----------


## b0b0

Half  :<_<:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Half


Je suis d'accord. C'est le meilleur, ce serait bien qu'il remarche.

----------


## b0b0

Merci de me soutenir

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Sinon c'est où qu'uil faut signer pour changer celui là :   :;): 

il fait vraiment trop niais, non ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Moi j'aime bien, il fait un peu "Tu sais que t'es un sacré con toi ? Allez c'est bien va, tiens un pouce levé, cadeau".

----------


## ElGato

> Moi j'aime bien, il fait un peu "Tu sais que t'es un sacré con toi ? Allez c'est bien va, tiens un pouce levé, cadeau".


 :;): 


...pas faux.


Mais y'a quelques redondances aussi, nan ? Du genre  :<_<:   ::|:  ::(:  ?

----------


## b0b0

y'a pas de smiley colère !

----------


## DakuTenshi

Et le smiley b0b0?

:angry2:

ah ouais, faut aussi un smiley colère

----------


## b0b0

> Et le smiley b0b0?
> 
> :angry2:
> 
> ah ouais, faut aussi un smiley colère


c'est c"ç(i)' d'el gringo qui a foutu 'histoire du smiley en l'air ou alors c'est un complot diabolique de la rédactin § :B):

----------

